# SFF Upcoming Releases Website



## Shingetsu (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm not sure if this thread belongs here exactly or not. But does anyone know a good website to be updated about upcoming SFF book releases? I've read so many series by so many authors I think I might accidently miss a new book coming out. So far I've been fine looking up the dates of the next book on wikipedia and trying to remember with my poor memory.

It's be nice if there was a website that listed _every_ new SFF release and I could checkmark the books by the authors I read. Or just a list for me to look through and see. I should have written them down after I read a series so I could just look at piece of paper, but oh well. Any suggestions?


----------



## iansales (Dec 12, 2008)

Locus magazine - Locus Online: Science Fiction News, Reviews, Resources, Perspectives


----------



## Shingetsu (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks iansales. Do you or someone else know how accurate their Forthcoming Books page is? I see Kim Harrison and Lois Mcmaster Bujold, but not Simon R. Green that comes out next month. Is it just not listed on the website and only in the magazine?


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Dec 13, 2008)

The information is based on what the publishers send in as far as I know there is also a British forthcoming books which is seperate from the USA ones at least in the mag.Just copied this from the website:Note: Titles listed on this page are restricted to those included in the Selected Books by Author section of the latest Locus Magazine Forthcoming Books listing -- here, sorted by Month. Complete forthcoming books by publisher are available only in the magazine. This color indicates UK publishers.


----------



## ksparrish (Dec 15, 2008)

You could also try this site (okay I haven't hit the 15 post minimum to link you so hopefully you can get to it by just adding the www in front)

releasecaster.com/index.jsp


I haven't done a lot with it so I am not sure if it is any good or not.  If you give it a try let me know what you think.


----------



## Connavar (Dec 15, 2008)

I like SFsite.com  i see new books of SF,fantasy,horror there.


----------



## Shingetsu (Dec 17, 2008)

That releasecaster website might be good. I've added a few authors and it's showing the upcoming releases of the books. It might be what I'm looking for depending how many authors it has. It even gives links to Amazon which is one of the websites I look at for book information.

Edit:
At the bottom is says it uses Amazons release list. So technically it should have everything.


----------



## ksparrish (Dec 17, 2008)

Unfortunately I received an e-mail from them earlier today stating they were closing down the site due to the lack of funds.  Sorry it didn't last longer for you.  Here is another site you can try (again I am not sure how great the site is).  Unfortunately I still can't link you to it (still not enough posts) so I will put it on 2 lines and you will have to add the www

fantasticfiction
.co.uk/


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Dec 17, 2008)

<fantasticfiction>

As a site it's Ok, but not great but that is just my opinion.


----------

